# demo skiff 4 sale



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

I tried listing on the classifieds but couldn't get it to work? Anyhow, I have Beavertail demo boat that is going up sale. If your interested I can send pics and price.

Randy


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

How bout free!!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL! I bought one of their show boats and got a good deal. What's the configuration? I might know someone who would be interested.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

beavertailrep said:


> I tried listing on the classifieds but couldn't get it to work? Anyhow, I have Beavertail demo boat that is going up sale. If your interested I can send pics and price.
> 
> Randy


*Pm sent; very interested.*


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

''How bout free''...

Sorry we're not in Skiff welfare program.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

**** I knew it wasnt that good a deal.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*SKIFF FOR SALE*

PLEASE LET ME KNOW THE DETAILS. THANKS JIM


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics beautiful boat just a little more than I thought it would be.


----------



## beavertailrep (Apr 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, I've heard that before. When Beavertail produces a demo for me it is usually quite tricked out. The old adage you can't sell out of an empty wagon. They want prospective buyers to see how most options lay out on the skiff therefore when it comes time to sell it still usually more than most skiffs brand new. Also keep in mind Beavertail has gone through a price increase recently like most things.



spitfire said:


> Thanks for the pics beautiful boat just a little more than I thought it would be.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

given the economy maybe the prices should come down!!!!

now back to the free part!


----------

